# upgrade to 12.1 and can't find pkg-1.14.6.txz update



## JamesNJ (Oct 17, 2020)

Hello all, I'm kind of new to this and appreciate your patience.

I had a completely stock 12.0 server with binary pkg packages added. I first ran security updates, rebooted, then attempted the 12.1 upgrade. Reported version is 12.1-RELEASE-p10. (this is a Dell R620 / x64 machine: FreeBSD server1 12.1-RELEASE-p10 FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p10 GENERIC  amd64)

If I run pkg upgrade -f, I get an error:
pkg: http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:12:amd64/quarterly/All/pkg-1.14.6.txz: Not Found
Searching on line, it seems like that package might be related to version 13.0.

What do I need to do to correct this?  I don't have any compiled packages, I only have a few 'pkg' binary packages installed.  Server is an internal machine used for nfs, samba, some simple apache/http and a simple node application.

Thanks


----------



## monwarez (Oct 17, 2020)

You need to update your pkg repository with
`pkg update`
pkg is at version 1.15.10 for 12-amd64 (for both quarterly and latest branch)


----------



## JamesNJ (Oct 17, 2020)

Yes I did all that, same result. Here is the output if it helps:


```
root@server1:~ # pkg update
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
root@server1:~ # pkg upgrade -f
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
Checking for upgrades (97 candidates): 100%
Processing candidates (97 candidates): 100%
The following 116 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

New packages to be INSTALLED:
        avahi-app: 0.7_3
        dbus: 1.12.20
        dbus-glib: 0.110
        gnome_subr: 1.0
        gobject-introspection: 1.56.1,1
        libICE: 1.0.10,1
        libSM: 1.2.3,1
        libX11: 1.6.12,1
        libXau: 1.0.9
        libXdmcp: 1.1.3
        libdaemon: 0.14_1
        libpthread-stubs: 0.4
        libxcb: 1.13.1
        lmdb: 0.9.24_2,1
        py37-iso8601: 0.1.12
        py37-setuptools: 44.0.0
        xorgproto: 2020.1
        xxhash: 0.7.4
        zstd: 1.4.5

Installed packages to be UPGRADED:
        apache24: 2.4.39 -> 2.4.46
        apr: 1.6.5.1.6.1_1 -> 1.7.0.1.6.1_1
        bash: 5.0.3 -> 5.0.17
        c-ares: 1.15.0_1 -> 1.16.1
        ca_root_nss: 3.44 -> 3.56
        cmocka: 1.1.1_1 -> 1.1.5
        curl: 7.69.1 -> 7.72.0
        expat: 2.2.6_1 -> 2.2.8
        gdbm: 1.18.1 -> 1.18.1_1
        gettext-runtime: 0.19.8.1_2 -> 0.20.2
        git: 2.26.2 -> 2.27.0
        glib: 2.56.3_3,1 -> 2.56.3_8,1
        gmake: 4.2.1_3 -> 4.3_2
        gmp: 6.1.2_1 -> 6.2.0
        gnupg: 2.2.20 -> 2.2.23
        gnutls: 3.6.7 -> 3.6.15
        icu: 66.1,1 -> 67.1,1
        iperf3: 3.7 -> 3.8.1
        jansson: 2.12 -> 2.13.1
        libarchive: 3.3.3,1 -> 3.4.3,1
        
        libgpg-error: 1.37 -> 1.38
        libiconv: 1.14_11 -> 1.16
        libidn2: 2.1.1 -> 2.3.0_1
        libinotify: 20180201_1 -> 20180201_2
        libksba: 1.3.5_1 -> 1.4.0
        liblz4: 1.8.3,1 -> 1.9.2_1,1
        libnghttp2: 1.40.0 -> 1.41.0
        libtasn1: 4.13_1 -> 4.16.0
        libuv: 1.35.0 -> 1.38.0
        libxml2: 2.9.8 -> 2.9.10
        mosh: 1.3.2_11 -> 1.3.2_13
        nettle: 3.4.1_1 -> 3.6
        node10: 10.19.0_1 -> 10.21.0
        npm-node10: 6.12.1 -> 6.12.1_1
        openldap-client: 2.4.47 -> 2.4.50
        p11-kit: 0.23.15 -> 0.23.20
        p5-CGI: 4.46 -> 4.50
        p5-IO-Socket-SSL: 2.067 -> 2.068
        p5-subversion: 1.13.0 -> 1.14.0
        pcre: 8.43 -> 8.44
        perl5: 5.30.2 -> 5.30.3
        popt: 1.16_2 -> 1.18_1
        protobuf: 3.9.2,1 -> 3.12.3,1
        py27-iso8601: 0.1.11 -> 0.1.12
        py27-setuptools: 40.8.0 -> 44.0.0
        python27: 2.7.16 -> 2.7.18
        python37: 3.7.7 -> 3.7.9
        readline: 7.0.5 -> 8.0.4
        rsync: 3.1.3 -> 3.2.3
        samba410: 4.8.9_1 -> 4.10.15
        screen: 4.6.2_1 -> 4.8.0
        serf: 1.3.9_4 -> 1.3.9_5
        sqlite3: 3.30.1_2,1 -> 3.32.2,1
        subversion: 1.13.0_1 -> 1.14.0
        talloc: 2.1.14 -> 2.3.0
        tdb: 1.3.16,1 -> 1.4.2,1
        tevent: 0.9.37 -> 0.10.1
        trousers: 0.3.14_2 -> 0.3.14_3
        utf8proc: 2.4.0 -> 2.5.0

Installed packages to be REINSTALLED:
        base64-1.5_1
        bonnie++-1.98
        compat10x-amd64-10.4.1004000.20181014
        cvsps-2.1_2
        db5-5.3.28_7 (options changed)
        gamin-0.1.10_10
        iftop-1.0.p4
        indexinfo-0.3.1
        iozone-3.487
        jq-1.6
        libassuan-2.5.3
        
        libffi-3.2.1_3
        libgcrypt-1.8.5
        libsunacl-1.0.1
        libunistring-0.9.10_1
        lzo2-2.10_1
        nload-0.7.4_1
        npth-1.6
        oniguruma-6.9.5.r1_1
        p5-Authen-SASL-2.16_1
        p5-Digest-HMAC-1.03_1
        p5-Error-0.17029
        p5-GSSAPI-0.28_1
        p5-HTML-Parser-3.72
        p5-HTML-Tagset-3.20_1
        p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.72_1
        p5-Mozilla-CA-20180117
        p5-Net-SSLeay-1.88
        p5-Socket6-0.29
        p5-Term-ReadKey-2.38_1
        pinentry-1.1.0_6
        pinentry-tty-1.1.0
        pkg-1.14.6
        py27-dnspython-1.16.0
        tpm-emulator-0.7.4_2
        unzip-6.0_8
        wget-1.20.3
        zip-3.0_1

Number of packages to be installed: 19
Number of packages to be upgraded: 59
Number of packages to be reinstalled: 38

The operation will free 32 MiB.
146 MiB to be downloaded.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]: y
pkg: [URL]http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:12:amd64/quarterly/All/pkg-1.14.6.txz[/URL]: Not Found
```


----------



## Alexander88207 (Oct 17, 2020)

What about to install the new pkg version by hand?

`fetch http://pkg.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:12:amd64/quarterly/All/pkg-1.15.10.txz`
`pkg install pkg-1.15.10.txz`


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Oct 17, 2020)

Are you sure you followed all the upgrade steps?  Could you have only done the kernel part?

What does pkg -v show you?


----------



## JamesNJ (Oct 17, 2020)

I am pretty sure that I followed all the upgrade steps.
I was originally at the initial 12.0 release. I first performed an update with
# freebsd-update fetch
# freebsd-update install
Followed by reboot.  After this my history shows:
# freebsd-update -r 12.1-RELEASE upgrade
# freebsd-update install
# shutdown -r now
# freebsd-update install
After this I tried to perform the package upgrade

pkg -v shows:
# pkg -v
1.14.5

I think some combination of advice from you all did resolve this; or maybe I was doing something incorrect.

I performed Alexander88207 advice above, I then attempted a `pkg update -f`, followed by `pkg upgrade -f`, and I think this had the intended result of correcting my packages.

Thank you!


----------



## taydo (Oct 20, 2020)

I have just upgrade to 12.1 too

You could change pkg repo 'quarterly' to 'latest', and run:
# pkg bootstrap -f
---
Bootstrapping pkg from pkg+http://pkg.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:12:amd64/latest, please wait...
Installing pkg-1.15.10...                                                                               
package pkg is already installed, forced install                                                       
Extracting pkg-1.15.10: 100%


----------



## Oclair (Oct 23, 2020)

on a system I just updated today from 11.3p13 to 12.1p10
Using the old /usr/ports directory updated via portsnap fetch
led to pkg being downgraded to 1.14.x 
so 
I ran the following commands
rm -R /usr/ports/*
portsnap fetch extract
portmaster -f `pkg shlib -qR libperl.so.5.28`

Now pkg correctly is being re-installed to pkg 1.15.x


----------

